
New Sublime Text plugin for editing AWS lambdas easily - bwooster
https://spiegelmock.com/2016/07/19/aws-lambda-editor-plugin-for-sublime-text/
======
bifrost
I tried this out, its pretty great! So much easier than the old way.

